# Is anyone else having the problems I'm having????



## Tames D

Before Bob put the new server in service I had no problems with this site ( I have the same computer system now as I had then). 

Starting on the day of the new server service I have constantly had technical problems operating on this site. I can not always create links, most of the time icons don't show, it only shows an emty box that say smily, grin etc when you place your curser on it. I can not always access some of the forum catagories like the the Study, Urusai Bar and Grill etc. Many more things that I won't go into now.

I've been trying for a while now to link video of Jimmy Woo, Frank Woolsey and myself into the Kung Fu San Soo thread that I created a while back but I can't even respond to the thread anymore ( a page comes up that says OPP'S can't find the page).

I have a very good computer system and have absolutely NO problems on any other site or relating to anything I do on my computer or on the net. I have had people with alot more knowledge than me check out my system and they can't find anything that might be blocking Martial Talk in any way. 

I stepped down as a Moderator partially because I couldn't consistantly perform the technical duties due to these issues. I'm at a point where it's not worth my time to log on to MT knowing that I'll just be pulling my hair out in frustration. I'm sure there will be plenty of people here happy to see fade away, LOL. (note: I would have used a smily face but guess what...)

I don't expect to get any reslove to this problem as I have brought this up in the past with no luck. I'm just curious if anyone else is having these problems.


----------



## Tez3

QUI-GON said:


> Before Bob put the new server in service I had no problems with this site ( I have the same computer system now as I had then).
> 
> Starting on the day of the new server service I have constantly had technical problems operating on this site. I can not always create links, most of the time icons don't show, it only shows an emty box that say smily, grin etc when you place your curser on it. I can not always access some of the forum catagories like the the Study, Urusai Bar and Grill etc. Many more things that I won't go into now.
> 
> I've been trying for a while now to link video of Jimmy Woo, Frank Woolsey and myself into the Kung Fu San Soo thread that I created a while back but I can't even respond to the thread anymore ( a page comes up that says OPP'S can't find the page).
> 
> I have a very good computer system and have absolutely NO problems on any other site or relating to anything I do on my computer or on the net. I have had people with alot more knowledge than me check out my system and they can't find anything that might be blocking Martial Talk in any way.
> 
> I stepped down as a Moderator partially because I couldn't consistantly perform the technical duties due to these issues. I'm at a point where it's not worth my time to log on to MT knowing that I'll just be pulling my hair out in frustration. *I'm sure there will be plenty of people here happy to see fade away, LOL. *(note: I would have used a smily face but guess what...)
> 
> I don't expect to get any reslove to this problem as I have brought this up in the past with no luck. I'm just curious if anyone else is having these problems.


 

I have absolutely no technical know how at all but would be very sad to see you leave! Someone help please!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The only issue I'm aware of is a few moments of sluggishness at 1am (eastern time) when the backups and server updates kick off.

Check your antivirus and firewall and whitelist us.
martialtalk.com
www.martialtalk.com
72.52.252.198

Clear your browser cache, and internet cache.

Make sure your ISP isn't caching us (AOL and Prodigy do, which cause problems)
If you are on AOL, be sure you are using either Internet Explorer or FireFox. 
We don't support AOL's poor excuse for a web browser. 
Mac users, use Safari or Firefox. 
*nix folks, FireFox.

(Windows) You can try using a HOSTS file on your system to work around ISP stupidity with dns.
Look for the hosts file. (You may not have 1)


> Windows 95/98/Me c:\windows\hosts
> Windows NT/2000/XP Pro  c:\winnt\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
> Windows XP Home c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
> 
> (you may need administrator access for Windows NT/2000/XP)



Open your hosts file in Notepad. It should look something like this when you open it:



> # Copyright (c) 1998 Microsoft Corp.
> # This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP stack for Windows98
> # This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
> # entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
> # be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
> # The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
> # space.
> # Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
> # lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
> # For example:
> # 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
> # 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host
> 127.0.0.1 localhost



Add these lines

72.52.252.198 martialtalk.com
72.52.252.198 www.martialtalk.com

save it, and reboot.

(NOTE: BACK UP FILE BEFORE MAKING ANY CHANGES)



When you try to access the site and have problems:

Goto Start-Run
type CMD and hit return
in the box, type 
tracert martialtalk.com

You should see something like this:


> C:\Documents and Settings\Robert Hubbard>tracert martialtalk.com
> 
> *Tracing route to martialtalk.com [72.52.252.198]*
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1     2 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
> 2    24 ms    23 ms    24 ms  10.41.10.1
> 3   126 ms    25 ms    54 ms  so-1-3-0-0.CORE-RTR2.BUFF.verizon-gni.net [130.8
> 1.12.77]
> 4    35 ms    34 ms    34 ms  130.81.20.106
> 5    35 ms    35 ms    35 ms  0.so-3-1-0.XT1.NYC8.ALTER.NET [152.63.10.33]
> 6    57 ms    57 ms    57 ms  0.so-3-3-3.XT1.CHI2.ALTER.NET [152.63.1.129]
> 7    58 ms    57 ms    57 ms  POS6-0.GW9.CHI2.ALTER.NET [152.63.69.161]
> 8    65 ms    65 ms    65 ms  liquidwebOC12-gw.customer.alter.net [65.207.234.
> 198]
> 9    67 ms    66 ms    66 ms  lw-core1-ge4.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.22]
> 10    66 ms    66 ms    66 ms  lw-core4-ge1.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.94]
> 11    66 ms    66 ms    66 ms  lw-dc2-dist4-ge2.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.1
> 30]
> * 12    65 ms    65 ms    65 ms  72.52.252.198*
> 
> Trace complete.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Robert Hubbard>



I need to know the stuff that's bolded. If you can send me a full copy, that's even better.  Also of importance is if thereare any *'s showing up.


You can also try pinging.
ping martialtalk.com

You should see something like this:


> C:\Documents and Settings\Robert Hubbard>ping martialtalk.com
> 
> Pinging martialtalk.com [72.52.252.198] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 72.52.252.198: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=53
> Reply from 72.52.252.198: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=53
> Reply from 72.52.252.198: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=53
> Reply from 72.52.252.198: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=53
> 
> Ping statistics for 72.52.252.198:
> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> Minimum = 65ms, Maximum = 67ms, Average = 65ms
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Robert Hubbard>




I need as much information as possible to give to the server admins and network engineers to look in to these kind of things.


----------



## Tez3

Wow I love it when you talk dirty Bob!! 
Er one thing, didn't understand any of it except the bit about AOL, I'm on AOL and it's fine! is it just American AOL?


----------



## jks9199

Once in a while, I run into problems where the site takes too long to respond, and times out (not only at 0100), or is just plain slow to load.  I generally just attribute this to traffic levels.  Even more rarely, I run into a situation where it just acts like the server's gone, and can't find it.  Usually, closing and re-opening my browser (Firefox 3.x) and/or repairing my web connection solves it.


----------



## Sukerkin

Good advice already given.  I have nothing to add other than to say that I too get occasional weird glitches with the site.

My favourite is when it takes an age to add a new post and then moans at me that I'm posting a duplicate of a post I've already made ... after which it takes me to the post I've just submitted .


----------



## terryl965

I for one will miss you, please try what Bob is asking. You are a valueble member here.


----------



## MA-Caver

terryl965 said:


> I for one will miss you, please try what Bob is asking. You are a valueble member here.


Agreed. You are indeed a valuable member.


----------



## arnisador

This'll sound silly, but since the update some lines are missing. In a search, there'll be two entries. one below the other, not separated by thin black lines. It doesn't affect anything; they're still separately clickable.

Sluggish, yeah.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Server could use more memory, but I don't have the cash to spare right now. 

If you're having access problems, I need the traceroutes, times, and your ISP's. More info, is good.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

arnisador said:


> This'll sound silly, but since the update some lines are missing. In a search, there'll be two entries. one below the other, not separated by thin black lines. It doesn't affect anything; they're still separately clickable.
> 
> Sluggish, yeah.


screen shot please.  There are some adverts being served that signed in members don't see, but regular surfers do. Might be a glitch there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I did put in a request for a check on the server and ask if there have been any network issues the last few weeks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok, no network issues at the server level recently to report. Doesn't mean there wasn't a hub somewhere that hiccuped. (I've seen quite a few in the NJ area the last few months, so if your connections routing through there it could be part of the issue.)


----------



## MA-Caver

Bob Hubbard said:


> Server could use more memory, but I don't have the cash to spare right now.



Really wish I could help beyond my membership dues. :miffer:


----------



## Tames D

Bob Hubbard said:


> The only issue I'm aware of is a few moments of sluggishness at 1am (eastern time) when the backups and server updates kick off.
> 
> Check your antivirus and firewall and whitelist us.
> martialtalk.com
> www.martialtalk.com
> 72.52.252.198
> 
> Clear your browser cache, and internet cache.
> 
> Make sure your ISP isn't caching us (AOL and Prodigy do, which cause problems)
> If you are on AOL, be sure you are using either Internet Explorer or FireFox.
> We don't support AOL's poor excuse for a web browser.
> Mac users, use Safari or Firefox.
> *nix folks, FireFox.
> 
> (Windows) You can try using a HOSTS file on your system to work around ISP stupidity with dns.
> Look for the hosts file. (You may not have 1)
> 
> 
> Open your hosts file in Notepad. It should look something like this when you open it:
> 
> 
> 
> Add these lines
> 
> 72.52.252.198 martialtalk.com
> 72.52.252.198 www.martialtalk.com
> 
> save it, and reboot.
> 
> (NOTE: BACK UP FILE BEFORE MAKING ANY CHANGES)
> 
> 
> 
> When you try to access the site and have problems:
> 
> Goto Start-Run
> type CMD and hit return
> in the box, type
> tracert martialtalk.com
> 
> You should see something like this:
> 
> 
> I need to know the stuff that's bolded. If you can send me a full copy, that's even better. Also of importance is if thereare any *'s showing up.
> 
> 
> You can also try pinging.
> ping martialtalk.com
> 
> You should see something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I need as much information as possible to give to the server admins and network engineers to look in to these kind of things.


 
Wow! I guess I have a little homework to do, lol. I'll see what I can do. I'd love to make this work out.


----------



## Xue Sheng

QUI-GON said:


> Before Bob put the new server in service I had no problems with this site ( I have the same computer system now as I had then).
> 
> Starting on the day of the new server service I have constantly had technical problems operating on this site. I can not always create links, most of the time icons don't show, it only shows an emty box that say smily, grin etc when you place your curser on it. I can not always access some of the forum catagories like the the Study, Urusai Bar and Grill etc. Many more things that I won't go into now.
> 
> I've been trying for a while now to link video of Jimmy Woo, Frank Woolsey and myself into the Kung Fu San Soo thread that I created a while back but I can't even respond to the thread anymore ( a page comes up that says OPP'S can't find the page).
> 
> I have a very good computer system and have absolutely NO problems on any other site or relating to anything I do on my computer or on the net. I have had people with alot more knowledge than me check out my system and they can't find anything that might be blocking Martial Talk in any way.
> 
> I stepped down as a Moderator partially because I couldn't consistantly perform the technical duties due to these issues. I'm at a point where it's not worth my time to log on to MT knowing that I'll just be pulling my hair out in frustration. I'm sure there will be plenty of people here happy to see fade away, LOL. (note: I would have used a smily face but guess what...)
> 
> I don't expect to get any reslove to this problem as I have brought this up in the past with no luck. I'm just curious if anyone else is having these problems.


 
First. DON'T GO!!! Knowledgeable CMA people are worth their weight in gold. .

Second

What is your security system? And if you are like me you likely will not want to post that on an open forum so PM me and if you don't even want to do that, believe me, I understand, basically my thought is check the settings. Also what are you security settings in IE? And it likely will make little difference but have you tried making MT a trusted site?

Also up there with the bizarre possibilities, when is the last time you cleared out your History, cookies and Temp Internet file?

I had a similar problem a while back but that was at my office and that was an issue with running IE 6 on a Vista Laptop and the upgrade to IE 7 fixed it. Actually it was a Vista Laptop that the Gods of IT (I am a mere minion) said they did not yet want IE7 so I had to down grade it to IE6 and all hell broke loose and THEN the gods listened to this lowly minion.


----------



## kidswarrior

QUI-GON said:


> I've been trying for a while now to link video of Jimmy Woo, Frank Woolsey and myself into the Kung Fu San Soo thread that I created a while back but I can't even respond to the thread anymore ( a page comes up that says OPP'S can't find the page).


And there are many of us who can't wait to see it.



> I'm sure there will be plenty of people here happy to see fade away, LOL. (note: I would have used a smily face but guess what...)


I don't know of any, but if *XS* and I find out, we'll talk CMA with 'em. 

I really hope you can resolve this. As *XS* said, knowledgeable CMA-in-America people are hard to find, and you're one of the best. Part of why I've stayed myself.


----------



## Tames D

Xue Sheng said:


> First. DON'T GO!!! Knowledgeable CMA people are worth their weight in gold. .
> 
> Second
> 
> What is your security system? And if you are like me you likely will not want to post that on an open forum so PM me and if you don't even want to do that, believe me, I understand, basically my thought is check the settings. Also what are you security settings in IE? And it likely will make little difference but have you tried making MT a trusted site?
> 
> Also up there with the bizarre possibilities, when is the last time you cleared out your History, cookies and Temp Internet file?
> 
> I had a similar problem a while back but that was at my office and that was an issue with running IE 6 on a Vista Laptop and the upgrade to IE 7 fixed it. Actually it was a Vista Laptop that the Gods of IT (I am a mere minion) said they did not yet want IE7 so I had to down grade it to IE6 and all hell broke loose and THEN the gods listened to this lowly minion.


Soon as I sort some things out, I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Tames D

kidswarrior said:


> And there are many of us who can't wait to see it.
> 
> I don't know of any, but if *XS* and I find out, we'll talk CMA with 'em.
> 
> I really hope you can resolve this. As *XS* said, knowledgeable CMA-in-America people are hard to find, and you're one of the best. Part of why I've stayed myself.


Thanks KW.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Nothing is more frustrating that computer related issues.  I went through some major ones about a month ago.  Here is hoping that your problem can be fixed soon Qui-Gon!


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> screen shot please.



I posted some in our "secret spot".


----------



## Bob Hubbard

got em.


----------



## Xue Sheng

QUI-GON said:


> Soon as I sort some things out, I'll shoot you a PM.


 
Another question; Updates

Have you been updating your system, MS Updates, Flash, Shockwave, etc?


----------



## Jade Tigress

terryl965 said:


> I for one will miss you, please try what Bob is asking. You are a valueble member here.





Xue Sheng said:


> First. DON'T GO!!! Knowledgeable CMA people are worth their weight in gold. .





kidswarrior said:


> I really hope you can resolve this. As *XS* said, knowledgeable CMA-in-America people are hard to find, and you're one of the best. Part of why I've stayed myself.


What they said. And I'll add, don't make go out there and kick your ***!!! 

I really hope you get this figured out Tim. You are indeed a valuable member here. Computer problems are so frustrating. I get sluggishness on the board from time to time. Other than that, everything seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Jade Tigress said:


> I'll add, don't make go out there and kick your ***!!!


 
And she is a Southern Preying Mantis person so you best listen


----------



## Tames D

Jade Tigress said:


> What they said. And I'll add, *don't make go out there and kick your ***!!! *
> 
> I really hope you get this figured out Tim. You are indeed a valuable member here. Computer problems are so frustrating. I get sluggishness on the board from time to time. Other than that, everything seems to be working fine for me.


 
Well Pam, I can't think of anyone else I'd rather have kick my ***, *LOL*. Will you be riding your bike out here? The weather is nice right now, LOL.

But seriously, you have been my rock on this site in the past and I really appreciate you for that. And all the other people here are just too valuable for me to just walk away. Kidswarrior has been my voice of reason more than a few times. Thanks Mark! I'll get this worked out.


----------



## kidswarrior

QUI-GON said:


> Well Pam, I can't think of anyone else I'd rather have kick my ***, *LOL*. Will you be riding your bike out here? The weather is nice right now, LOL.


Ssshhh! Don't tell. 



> But seriously, you have been my rock on this site in the past and I really appreciate you for that. And all the other people here are just too valuable for me to just walk away. Kidswarrior has been my voice of reason more than a few times. Thanks Mark! I'll get this worked out.


Glad to hear it. Has worked both ways, tho.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Just checkin in, any new info I can send in to the server folks?


----------

